# DHCP server



## bloodhound (May 5, 2009)

I have a few questions on how to configure a dhcp server on my network:

1st) which version is better? isc-dhcp-server31 or isc-dhcp-server4?

2nd) I have 4 vlans: 10 for management, 2 for cameras, 3 for users, and now 4 for guests. 

thing is: i already have on vlan 3 a dhcp server which leases ip's on a 10.0.1.0/24 network located on a win2003 server.

I want to set up a dhcp server on a guest lan 192.168.5.0/24 which will only accespt broadcasts and lease ip's on vlan 4 without interfering with the other dhcp server located on vlan 3.

Will it work and be okay with a simple config (from freebsd handbook) or i need some options to specify or block something?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2009)

bloodhound said:
			
		

> 1st) which version is better? isc-dhcp-server31 or isc-dhcp-server4?


4 isn't in the ports anymore and 3.1 is marked broken. Stick to 3.0.



> 2nd) I have 4 vlans: 10 for management, 2 for cameras, 3 for users, and now 4 for guests.
> 
> thing is: i already have on vlan 3 a dhcp server which leases ip's on a 10.0.1.0/24 network located on a win2003 server.
> 
> ...


No problem. Just place the 'new' dhcp server in that same vlan or set up (cisco) ip-helper to point to your new dhcp server. A simple config should do.


----------



## bloodhound (May 5, 2009)

Yup worked like a charm in the other vlan without any conflicts.

Thx for the reply


----------

